# Verdunstungsrate von Wasser



## Teicher (19. Apr. 2010)

Hallo und Morgen,  Kann mir jemand sagen ob ca. 400 Ltr. Wasser verlust pro Woche zu dieses Jahreszeit normal ist?  Weil, wenn nicht, habe ich 'ne problem.  
Ich wusste nicht wie ich anfangen soll.
msG, Jimmy


----------



## Redlisch (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Hallo Jimmy,

ich kann i.M. auch einiges nachfüllen.

Der Teich ist zwischen 9 und 11 °C in 2m tiefe, oben war er gestern um die 20°C.

Nachts wird es bei uns um die 0-1°C in den letzten Tagen. Wenn man dann mal nachts rausgeht und mit der Taschenlampe auf den Teich leuchtet kannst du sehen wie das Wasser "dampft".

Ich würde mir darüber i.M. keinen Kopf machen, erst einmal abwarten ob sich das gibt wenn wir zwischen Tag und Nacht keine 18°C Unterschied haben.

Axel


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

hey jimmy,
400 Liter sagst du ? Das wäre echt bisl viel finde ich.
Nimm doch mal eine Pfanne, stell sie an die Stelle vor den Teich. Miss die Menge ab die du reinfüllst, sagen wir mal ein Liter. Nach einer Woche schaust du wieviel noch drin ist. Dann rechnest du das auf die Teichfläche um.
Ansonsten kann man viele komplexe Formeln anwenden. Eventuell ist dein Bachlauf undicht?


----------



## Teicher (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Danke an beide antworten!  Falls irgentwo 'ne leck sein sollte (wehe)  was tun???  Feststellen, wo loch ist.  Ich nicht wissenn wie!!  UUUUnd wie abdichten????
msg, JimmY
PS: Ich full's mal auf und mess jeden Tag wieviel fehlt


----------



## Teicher (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

OOPS  net lachen.


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Nicht wegen dem Loch mein ich , sondern wegen dem Wasser.
Derzeit ist es wirklich krass mit der Abkühlung von Tag zu Nacht wie Redlisch schreibt.

Auch mein Teich hat einiges an Wasser verloren. Wobei ich sicher bin das kein Loch im Teich ist.
Teste es mal mit der Pfanne (o.ä.) wie ich schrieb.
Ist die auch deutlich leerer nach einer Woche dann hat das normale natürliche Gründe.


----------



## Teicher (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

OKEYDOKEY
Jimmy


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Guten Abend.

Wichtig ist nicht die Literzahl, sondern die Messung der mm.

400 Liter wären bei einem 1000 Liter Teich extrem, bei einem 10.000 Liter Teich mit 40m² jedoch 10mm. Für einen Tag ist das immer noch recht viel, jedoch bei außergewöhnlichen Wettersituationen und/oder einem großen Ufergraben/Supnfbereich durchaus normal.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*



und gugge ma hier

vielleicht bringt ja mein *Eimerwasserstandstest* eine Erkenntnis


----------



## karsten. (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Hallo

ich stell jetzt eine Regel auf  :



bei Luftfeuchtigkeit um 50% und Wind ist 1cm am Tag kein Problem

mfG


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

ich dachte anfangs, meine sumpfzone ist undicht (ufermatten saugen das teichwasser in eine abgetrennte zone), aber is nicht der fall. tägl. fehlen ca.1-2cm wasser.
ich sage mir einfach, wasser verdunstet, die pflanzen trinken viel und nach einer woche wird aufgefüllt und das bringt auch gleichzeitig wieder frischwasser


----------



## Teicher (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungs rate von Wasser*

Danke allen
Eure Jimmy


----------



## Teicher (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Morgen,  Seit den 21.04 verlor ich aus'm Teich, ca. 2,5cm Wasser im Bild könnt Ihr sehen
so ungefähr wie gros der Teich ist.  Hoffentlich ist der Verlust Normal!
Schön Sonntag an Allen,
Jimmy


----------



## bomer (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Ich musste auch festellen das ich eine Menge Wasser verliere. Nachdem ich hier einiges gelesen habe 
scheint das normal zu sein. Vorsichtshalber habe ich heute den Wasserfall außer Betrieb genommen
und Wasser wieder aufgefüllt. Mal sehen wie sich die Wasser Verdunstung verhält.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Guten Abend.

Unser Teich hat in den letzten Tagen auch einige Zentimeter Wasser verloren. ich schätze mal, wir liegen derzeit um die 7cm unter normal Null. 
Sonne = Verdunstung durch wachsende Pflanzen, Wind = bessere Verdunstung durch Abtransport und niedrige Luftfeuchte = bessere Verdunstung tragen momentan ordentlich dazu bei. Wäsche trocknet ja derzeit auch sehr gut draußen. 

Ich befürchte nur, dass der angekündigte Regen morgen zu wenig sein wird um den Verlust bei uns auszugleichen... 
Aber wir haben derzeit 7000 Liter für das Wasserfass vom Pferd zum Umfüllen hier - vermutlich wird da etwas für den Teich "abfallen".


----------



## Redlisch (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Hallo,
Annett, vergiss nicht das Teichwasser hat >10°C und nachts ist die Luft teilweise <2 °C.

Bei mir verdunstet in der Woche fast 7 m³, also 1000l /Tag !

Axel


----------



## Teicher (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Dann bin ich beruhigt (wehe eine lacht über mein Deutsch).
Jimmy


----------



## marja (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Hallo zusammen

dann bin ich ja auch soweit zufrieden/beruhigt, obwohl ich noch wie in einem anderen Thread meinen Rand prüfen werde, habe ich festgestellt das ich in 2 Wochen 5cm niedrigen Wasserstand habe, d.h. pro Tag ca. 3,5 mm. 

Sind das dann 450 Liter für 2 Wochen also ca. 32 Liter pro Tag?

Wenn irgendwo ein Loch wäre, dann würde es schneller weg sein. Kann man das so sagen?

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*

Hi,

also die letzten Tage bei Sonne und Wind! (der Wind kostet fast mehr als die Sonne) habe ich doch zwischen 0,5 und 1 cm pro Tag! Wenn ich das Geplätscher abstelle, wird es weniger.


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verdunstungsrate von Wasser*



> Wenn irgendwo ein Loch wäre, dann würde es schneller weg sein. Kann man das so sagen?



In der Regel ja. Ein Loch, selbst ein winziges besorgt dir einen rascheren und höheren Verlust.


----------

